# Poema De La Sensualidad (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Un poema inspirado por un chat muy erotico y romantico de amor con una dama Venezolana que inspiro toda la passion en estas palabras. 


Mi angel desea montar sobre caballo preferido
subiendose y desendio con fuersa de su rosa
cubriendo le en la luz de su oscura humedad

El sube cabeza en su rosa con orgullo de servir le
manos alcazan al cielo de los senos de su angel 
cuyo vuelo le incluye en hulmidad ante su belleza
elevandole como caballo mytico hacia las nubes
subiendo y subiendo, cada ves mas

Rosa florece en direccion de arriva y abajo 
sobre rais siempre lista a recibir sus afectos 
cabeza delicada como flecha apuntada 
alma flota por el aire como la aguila 
y en ultimo cavalgar como las Valkyries 
arrivando a su temblor juntos


----------

